# No more Postmates ratings?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just noticed today that my rating was gone. "Please note that ratings are no longer factored into your ability to perform on the platform".


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Maybe it depends on how long youve done it. Without any major problems. Just a guess


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I still see my ratings under Newsroom. Keep scrolling down until I get to "Quick Look: Your Postmates Dashboard".


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just noticed today that my rating was gone. "Please note that ratings are no longer factored into your ability to perform on the platform".


yes it is gone...............that payout is so low ..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I still see my ratings under Newsroom. Keep scrolling down until I get to "Quick Look: Your Postmates Dashboard".


Yea that's where I usually go to see my rating but now it only my shows number of deliveries


----------

